# Trek Fuel for big guys



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I am 6'2 250 and looking at the Trek Fuel EX7 29er or the Trek Stache. One question, will the Fuel suspension be able to support my weight or better just sticking with the Stache? Thanks


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

At 250, you should be perfectly fine on the Fuel. I would not go back to a hardtail after buying my Specialized Camber... FS is just too nice.

If you are looking to big brands, cross shop and try out the Spec Stumpjumper FSR and the Camber. They are good comparisons to the Fuel EX. I was a die hard trek fan, but my fat ass was too much for a Fuel, but when I bought my bike, I had 75 pounds on you, so 250 seems like a light weight


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

As long as the Fuel doesnt use the dual cannister/dual chamber shock you should be good to go. Those have lower pressure ratings than the single chamber shocks. 

Why the Treks?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

At 250, he will be good to go on the DRCV equiped bikes too. Might run close to 300psi, but still within range. I would definitely recommend test rides though... if you have a good relationship with your LBS, it helps as well.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, and yes I was looking at the DRVC.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Push released their drcv tuning kit also to reduce the volume for use larger fellows.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's the best way to get a hold of Push? I sent them an email almost two weeks ago and they never responded.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually just call their office.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Either one is fine. Just remember FS bikes are much more maint for the rear suspension parts, plus expect that to be increased (not by much but a little more frequent checks of things) if you ride hard.

I ride a Marlin, though only thing stock is frame and seat post (not the best way to spend the money but easier than wife seeing one $1500+ purchase for a bike all at once) and Im happy with hardtails myself, 270lbs. large 2.2 tires, right pressure and rides like a dream, for what I ride (midwest XC single track). EX 29er Would hold you just fine, but dont go in expecting it to ride like your on a cloud. Really nice and plush Im yet to see being possible at our size, and honestly if I wanted to be that much of a whiner about it riding too rough (like so many here) Ill go buy a cruiser and stay on the 
pavement,lol. But definately way softer and cushioned ride having an FS.

That being said, go ride them both pick what you want, go ride some other ones like specialized and cannondale etc, if there are any close enough to you. Ride what you like, and look up their websites, if a bike has a weight limit you need to worry about youll find it, but yet to see one on a mtb thats less than 300lbs except on carbon fiber frames. And at that, I was over 300 this time last year and plenty on here over 300 that their bikes handle more of a bashing with their weight than my 270 lb butt has even considered riding yet.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Generally, top brand bikes can handle us big guys not problem, except the carbon models and lightweight racing bikes. If you think about it, a solid mtb is built to withstand LOTS of force. It just when they try to make the bikes light that they give up durability....and us big guys should just ignore the sub 30lb bikes....because there are much better/cheaper ways for us to drop 3lbs off our total ride weight....


----------



## WebBreaker (Jun 10, 2012)

im 360 and ride an ex 8 29er.. had it tuned by Suspension Experts.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Either one is fine. Just remember FS bikes are much more maint for the rear suspension parts, plus expect that to be increased (not by much but a little more frequent checks of things) if you ride hard.
> 
> I ride a Marlin, though only thing stock is frame and seat post (not the best way to spend the money but easier than wife seeing one $1500+ purchase for a bike all at once) and Im happy with hardtails myself, 270lbs. large 2.2 tires, right pressure and rides like a dream, for what I ride (midwest XC single track). EX 29er Would hold you just fine, but dont go in expecting it to ride like your on a cloud. Really nice and plush Im yet to see being possible at our size, and honestly if I wanted to be that much of a whiner about it riding too rough (like so many here) Ill go buy a cruiser and stay on the
> pavement,lol. But definately way softer and cushioned ride having an FS.
> ...


If you want a plush ride just look into a coil suspension FS bike, like my SC Bullit with the Bomber fork and 5th element coil rear shock. I'm 6'5" 210lbs/220 or so with my camelbak while riding and it's like riding on a cloud literally on even the roughest terrain and dropping off jumps.

A full air shock setup will never ride like a coil setup, and my new trek rumblefish with 120mm fox DRCV shocks front and rear rides pretty good for what it is. But I still get blurry vision while bombing down single track downhills over 30mph, once I get to about 35mph on a rough singletrack it's tough to focus! I never have that issue even over 40mph on the Bullit


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

WebBreaker said:


> im 360 and ride an ex 8 29er.. had it tuned by Suspension Experts.


 I test road the Fuel this weekend and I was at the limit for the shock. I also test road the Remedy, that is a nice bike as well and I had no trouble climbing. I wonder if the Remedy is better than the fuel for us larger guys because of the extra travel.

Do you have a link for Suspension Experts, is this something where you mail them your shock and they adjust? Will an LBS handle this all for you. thanks


----------



## WebBreaker (Jun 10, 2012)

*link*

http://www.mtbsuspensionexperts.com/


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

WebBreaker said:


> http://www.mtbsuspensionexperts.com/


Thanks, can you give a little insight on how your shock performed before and after the tune by the suspension experts?


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I just bought a Fuel EX8. I like the bike so far. I am a borderline Clyde. I'm 6'1" and about 200 even (down from around 225 in February). I wear a Camelbak with gear and that probably puts my riding weight at 210-212. I doubt an extra 40 lbs would make a huge difference but I don't know. I have 100 psi in the front shock and 250 psi in the back.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

You'll be fine. I have a Superfly 100, which is lighter duty than the Fuel, and it's been fine for me. I'm 6'6" 240-250. 100psi up front, 240psi in the rear.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dung Hopper said:


> I just bought a Fuel EX8. I like the bike so far. I am a borderline Clyde. I'm 6'1" and about 200 even (down from around 225 in February). I wear a Camelbak with gear and that probably puts my riding weight at 210-212. I doubt an extra 40 lbs would make a huge difference but I don't know. I have 100 psi in the front shock and 250 psi in the back.


40lbs totally makes a difference. Maybe not between him breaking the bike and not but there's a reason they ask for body weight while geared up instead of just body weight. Even those 5-10lbs in clothes and backpack will change how your bike reacts. I lowered the air in my suspension when I lost 10lbs since buying it.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I ended up going with the Stache 7 and having a great time. I hope to shed about 40lbs and reward myself with a Fuel but I really like the Stache, no complaints. Coming from a 26" the 29" really smooth out the bumps. I feel like I am cheating.


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a nice bike, good luck with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

I ride a 23inch Super fly 100 and I'm 6'8" tall and weigh 115kg and so far every thing is good after 6 months of hard riding.


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I noticed recently that my bike (Fuel EX 8) is hitting the end of the suspension travel on the rear on every ride. The rubber bushing (or whatever it is called) gets pushed the full length even in trail mode. The bike feels good and it is not something I would notice without looking at the bushing. 

I made some modifications to the bike including a 20mm offset seat post that has my weight back a bit. I used the Trek suggested setup for someone who weighs 220. I am 200 but I figured my loaded camelpack weighs 10-15 lbs. I have 250 psi in the back but am probably going to add more air.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dung Hopper said:


> I noticed recently that my bike (Fuel EX 8) is hitting the end of the suspension travel on the rear on every ride. The rubber bushing (or whatever it is called) gets pushed the full length even in trail mode. The bike feels good and it is not something I would notice without looking at the bushing.
> 
> I made some modifications to the bike including a 20mm offset seat post that has my weight back a bit. I used the Trek suggested setup for someone who weighs 220. I am 200 but I figured my loaded camelpack weighs 10-15 lbs. I have 250 psi in the back but am probably going to add more air.


Are you taking big hits?

I'm 235-240 + 5-10 in pack and with 240-250psi I use 50-60% of the travel


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think they are big hits. I do try to get air when I can. I would say 2' or less normally.


----------

